# A/C adjustment PULLY



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

99 altima here,i was having a loud like metal to metal screeching when i first started my altima,kinda like a squeeling belt,but both new belts,was told probably my pully bearings,got new pulley,have adjusted many times,bought aftermarket,and still makes a metal to metal scraping,noise when starting up cold,been working on it 2 weeks,after 3 pullys,still no luck,nissan has a new design that looks completly different!,does anyone know what is making this noise,its definaltly in the pully area


----------

